# Menzerna PP Ultra vs. Finish Kare FK1000 vs. Collinite 845



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everybody 
As said in this thread I'm searching for good paint protector.
I found on the internet those 3 protectors mentioned in title. I know there are differences between them and I'm open for recommendations.

I will be doing this for the first time and I will apply it by hand, since I don't have the machine. So it would be great if it's easy to apply for :newbie: 
I'm also searching for the best protection for money, I'm not prepared to pay to much for it, since it will be my first try. The price range for those products it between 16€ and 23€ ( 13- 18 GBP ) for 500ml package.

The Finish care and Collinite 845 are more durable, which is a big +. But the Menzerna is also helps removing the scratches, which doesn't really make difference on the Clio because it will be new but it would be great value for money, since we also have 6 year old Renault Laguna and this would liven up it's paint a lot. Bt the minus with Menzerna is worse durability.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

from your list i've only tried Colli #845, but i did had some paste waxes.

i find Colli very easy to work with, comparing it to pastes.
BUT definitely read this before using it (if you go by #845 path)!


----------



## Fingerling90 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can check the correction abillity of PP Ultra here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344653

Its AIO vs. the two others beeing sealants.
It was applied with rupes, so i dont know how easy is it with hand. It does wipe of with ease, so im guessing mf applicator would be great.

I did a car with AF Tripple, another great AIO sealant. It has alot more fillers, so you dont have to work it in so much, but doing a whole car at once, left me with a nice back pain ).

Fk1000p on the other hand is not so easy to remove, and leaves a lot of white residue on rubber ect. I keep it for sealing wheels. It has good durability.

Did not use the coli yet.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Fingerling90 said:


> You can check the correction abillity of PP Ultra here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344653
> 
> Its AIO vs. the two others beeing sealants.
> ...


Ok cool. How do you prepare car for applying this Menzerna PP Ultra? Would be washing it with a car shampoo enough? I'm don't really have a lot of money to spend on this since considering auto detailing I'm alone in the family.


----------



## Fingerling90 (Jan 5, 2014)

I washed the car with CG wash and gloss to strip any old protection and prep the car with a flexipad preparation disc by DA. You could use clay, or clay mitt, but if you dont have any of this, and the car is not realy badly contaminated, just wash your car, dry it, and then use PP Ultra, since its also a light polish/cleanser. Thats the bonus of a AIO over selant, you dont have to prep the surface. 

I you are new to detailing, check out two bucket method for washing, so you wont inflict any new swirls during wash stage. And after you put on any kind of sealant, wash your car with PH neutral/LSP safe shampoo so you wont degrade the protection you are after.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd use the Menzerna as the base for one of the other two.

Saying that the 1000P is hard to remove is wrong, if it is it will have been applied too thickly. The key to both products is to apply really thinly. If done like this they are easy to use.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, so the Menzerna would be a great for the start. Maybe it would be the best to try Menzerna now and upgrade it in the future with tougher selant. Since the car will be new it won't be really contaminated and it will be washed in the car wash before we get it. 
So I think Menzerna would be the best product for someone like me, who is just starting this. 
But would be 500ml Menzerna bottle enough for the whole car ?


----------



## Fingerling90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sport Driver said:


> Ok, so the Menzerna would be a great for the start. Maybe it would be the best to try Menzerna now and upgrade it in the future with tougher selant. Since the car will be new it won't be really contaminated and it will be washed in the car wash before we get it.
> So I think Menzerna would be the best product for someone like me, who is just starting this.
> But would be 500ml Menzerna bottle enough for the whole car ?


It should be enough for lots of car, not only one 

I did not say Fk1000p is hard to remove, but that is not easy, even then PP Ultra is alot easier ... Its a great sealant, just not realy happy with the trim staining...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

out of them fk1000 :thumb:


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I've not had experience of the Menzerna, and while I've used both 845 and FK I've not used them in a back to back. However, the 845 lasts for ages, goes on well and leaves a slick looking finish that does seem to mask marks quite well until you get a little closer. By contrast I think the FK is marginally easier to use without getting too much on the car by nature of being a paste, comes off well (although a soft buffing cloth really helps), and seems to leave a very wet look on the paint. Cleanyourcar has the FK at £4 for a trial which might be worth your while getting to see if you get on with it. I've used it for three coats on my WRX and once on my father's CR-V and still have 4/5ths left. Awesome stuff, I'll gladly buy a full size tin once this sample's done.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Ennoch said:


> I've not had experience of the Menzerna, and while I've used both 845 and FK I've not used them in a back to back. However, the 845 lasts for ages, goes on well and leaves a slick looking finish that does seem to mask marks quite well until you get a little closer. By contrast I think the FK is marginally easier to use without getting too much on the car by nature of being a paste, comes off well (although a soft buffing cloth really helps), and seems to leave a very wet look on the paint. Cleanyourcar has the FK at £4 for a trial which might be worth your while getting to see if you get on with it. I've used it for three coats on my WRX and once on my father's CR-V and still have 4/5ths left. Awesome stuff, I'll gladly buy a full size tin once this sample's done.


Yeah, good point about the sample pot, I've got one of those too and I've had it ages. You could get the Menzerna and the sample pot of the FK1000P and that should be enough to see you through this winter easily.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I think FK1000P is one of the best value detailing products money can buy


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> I think FK1000P is one of the best value detailing products money can buy


I agree:thumb:


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, I will check this sample. Does the cat have to be prepared for applying FK1000P?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> I think FK1000P is one of the best value detailing products money can buy


Agree - but so is 845  I have both FK and Collinite on the shelf and nearly always reach for 845 :thumb:


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Sport Driver said:


> Ok, I will check this sample. Does the cat have to be prepared for applying FK1000P?


It's nothing fancy so using it over a normal filler heavy glaze such as SRP etc should be just fine. I've used it over Meguiars' Ultimate Compound and Polish combo and it's been great.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Fingerling90 said:


> It should be enough for lots of car, not only one
> 
> I did not say Fk1000p is hard to remove, but that is not easy, even then PP Ultra is alot easier ... Its a great sealant, just not realy happy with the trim staining...


You must be doing something very wrong, possibly reaching for a can of glue instead of FK1000P. I've hand nothing but good experiences with it, especially application and removal ease.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Ennoch said:


> It's nothing fancy so using it over a normal filler heavy glaze such as SRP etc should be just fine. I've used it over Meguiars' Ultimate Compound and Polish combo and it's been great.


Those Megs products don't have fillers. I'd check before applying FK over things like SRP or other AIOs. It might not bond properly.


----------

